
Ninety percent of growth in high-tech jobs happened in just 5 metro areas - throw0101a
https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/12/9/21000162/high-tech-job-growth-concentration-brookings
======
slowhand09
Tell me what I'm missing here. The colors representing the data have widely
varying buckets. 6/10ths, 1/10th, 0/10ths, 4/10ths, 16/10ths. And they overlap
at the boundaries. This appears to be a non-story with poorly represented
data, topped with bad visualization. F-, would not view again.

